# Budded Acc löschen?!



## RileRile (14. August 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,
also ich habe mir früher einen Acc erstellt und die Daten nach einer Zeit vergessen und mir einen neuen Acc gemacht. Nun weis ich meine alten Daten wieder^^, und würde einen meiner 2 Acc löschen!

*Wie kann ich einen meiner Accs nun löschen?*

MFG Rile


----------



## Technocrat (14. August 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> also ich habe mir früher einen Acc erstellt und die Daten nach einer Zeit vergessen und mir einen neuen Acc gemacht. Nun weis ich meine alten Daten wieder^^, und würde einen meiner 2 Acc löschen!
> 
> *Wie kann ich einen meiner Accs nun löschen?*
> ...



Einfach auf die Accountverwaltungsseite gehen (vom Startscreen aus erreichbar) und dort nach Angabe des Passworts den Account löschen.


----------



## Anderoth (14. August 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Einfach auf die Accountverwaltungsseite gehen (vom Startscreen aus erreichbar) und dort nach Angabe des Passworts den Account löschen.



Seitwann kann man Accounts löschen? 
Meines Wissens geht das nicht. Man kann höchstens den Acc stilllegen und ihn einfrieren, also Abo löschen.


----------



## RileRile (14. August 2007)

Also oben links wenn man eingeloggt ist auf Einstellungen?
Ja Anderoth ich finde da nämlich auch nix mit löschen...


----------



## Bankchar (14. August 2007)

Einfach net mehr bezahlen für den 2. Acc und gut is


----------



## RileRile (14. August 2007)

Misst ich glaube ihr habt mich falsch verstanden...ich rede von den MYBUFFED Accounts! Nicht von WoW Accounts^^


----------



## Anderoth (14. August 2007)

Oh da kenne ich mich nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sich duck und wegschleich*


----------



## RileRile (14. August 2007)

hmm...das ist schade!
Was der Grund ist ist der das wenn ich meinen z.B. Char A auf dem einem myBuffed Acc habe ihn nicht auf meinen 2 myBuffed Acc übertragen kann....
Also er wird nur auf einem Acc angezeigt und nun sind meine ganzen Chars auf den beiden Accs verteilt was ich ändern möchte^^


----------



## RileRile (14. August 2007)

ok ich bin selber dahinter gekommen wie ich mein Problem lösen kann...trotzdem Danke an euch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (14. August 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> ok ich bin selber dahinter gekommen wie ich mein Problem lösen kann...trotzdem Danke an euch alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das nächste mal ins richtige Forum :>

buffed.de / BLASC Support


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2007)

Dieser Sticky-Thread hätte unter Q7 ebenfalls Fragen beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telmir (18. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Sticky-Thread hätte unter Q7 ebenfalls Fragen beantwortet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie wäre es, wenn ihr den Thread etwas überarbeitet?

Meine beiden Anmerkungen:

1) Die Fragen und Antowrten durchnummerieren (F1: BlaBla,  A1: BlaBla)
2) Frage 6 (Char löschen aus Profil) aktualisieren - das geht doch inzwischen...

Danke und Gruß,
Telmir


----------



## Telmir (18. August 2007)

RileRile schrieb:


> ok ich bin selber dahinter gekommen wie ich mein Problem lösen kann...trotzdem Danke an euch alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie denn? Schreib doch die Lösung gleich rein, denn andere haben das Problem vielleicht auch und mit Deiner Antwort können die nichts anfangen, außer einen weiteren Thread starten...


----------

